# Merry Christmas to all!



## phlegmatic (Dec 18, 2009)

Im leaving Sweden for Belgium tomorrow. Ill be spending Christmas with bro and his wife, and most of all my 4yrs old neice! No machinery down there, but Ive got some good reading with me (new MEW) too ease the metalworking addiction withdrawl symptoms. ;D

Hope you all get to have fun with family or freinds (or just be alone in the shop if that suits) during the holidays!


----------



## itowbig (Dec 18, 2009)

thanks and u and yours have a great and safe trip  merry christmas to all  yyyeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Paolo (Dec 19, 2009)

Merry Christmas & Happy new year to ALL....!!!


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 19, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone. ;D


----------



## steamer (Dec 19, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all! 

Dave


----------



## tel (Dec 19, 2009)

And a MERRY CHRISTMAS from me as well.


----------



## seagar (Dec 19, 2009)

Merry Christmas and a happy and healthy new year to all you friendly,helpfull mates on here.

Best wishes ,Ian(seagar)
Coffs Harbour
Australia.


----------



## max corrigan (Dec 19, 2009)

And a Merry Christmas from me as well, and too all the newcomers, and those old posters who have seemingly gone AWOL Kludge and Aussie Jack (cant remember his site name) Cheers and best wishes to one and all :bow:
Regards Max.......


----------



## joeby (Dec 19, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all!

Kevin


----------



## Maryak (Dec 19, 2009)

*HO HO BLOODY HO*​




*AND OF COURSE*​





Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes Merry Christmas to all and a happy and prosperous new Year.
Tin


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2009)

Best wishes to all from this part of the land.... Merry Christmas and happy, steam filled 2010.

Artie and family..


----------



## SAM in LA (Dec 19, 2009)

Merry Christmas and a Happy, Healthy and Prosperous New Year to all from Southern Alabama.


----------



## gmac (Dec 19, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone! Thanks to all who have contributed to my "education' on the site ;D.

Health, happiness and peace for the New Year.

Garry 

View attachment Gixxer Santa.TIF


----------



## Metal Butcher (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy holidays! 

Merry Christmas! 

And, Happy new year! 

-MB


----------



## ozzie46 (Dec 19, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all.


 Ron


----------



## GailInNM (Dec 19, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all
and may there be a new engine in your future during the New Year.


----------



## PTsideshow (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## peteski (Dec 20, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEARS. from West Central Wisconsin

Peteski


----------



## rake60 (Dec 21, 2009)

*A Very Merry Christmas to ALL of our extended family here!*

Rick


----------



## d.bick (Dec 23, 2009)

Happy Christmas  and a happy New year 
To the site administrators 
and all my new friends on HMEM
Thanks for a great site
 Dave Bick


----------



## jonesie (Dec 23, 2009)

merry christmas and a happy new year to all, hope you all get a stocking full off new tools to work with.


----------



## 1hand (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Chistmas to all and have a great New Year!!!!!





Matt


----------



## cobra428 (Dec 23, 2009)

To All,
And, I thank all you moderaters for a wonderful year of service to us and the hobby.....and also putting up with us....

[size=10pt]Merry Christmas and a Happy Healthy and Prosperuse[/size] (with many new engines...money don't hurt either, nor do toys)
Happy New Year

Tony


----------



## dsquire (Dec 24, 2009)

To the many members of this great forum I wish a Very Merry Christmas season in which ever fashion you choose to celebrate it. 

To the moderators of the various forums, thanks for keeping everything on an even keel.

To Rake for providing this great forum for us, a very big Thank You.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## SKIPRAT (Dec 24, 2009)

Happy Christmas and a prosperous new year to all.


Seasons Greetings  Paul


----------



## crankshafter (Dec 24, 2009)

From freezing Norway I wish you all a MERRY CHISTMAS.

crankshafter


----------



## don-tucker (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas and a Very happy new Year to you All
Don


----------



## Majorstrain (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to all.

Who else is assembling bikes and bits and pieces for the youngens this Christmas eve. :wall:

Cheers *beer*
Phil

p.s. have fun with your new rotary table tomorrow Tony (tmuir) ;D


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 24, 2009)

Happy Holidays to everyone, their families, and their friends.
Enjoy and be careful.


----------



## capjak (Dec 24, 2009)

I'd like to add a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Prosperous New Year to all. Thanks for all of the effort that goes into this discussion board.

Jack (capjak)


----------



## PhillyVa (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh yes

*Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to :bow: everyone. :bow:*

Regards

Philly


----------



## matabo (Dec 24, 2009)

From Italy, best wishes to you all.


----------



## lowietje (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas & Happy new year to ALL...From the Netherlands Thm:


----------



## Captain Jerry (Dec 24, 2009)

Add my best wishes to all who gather here. MERRY CHRISTMAS.

Jerry


----------



## Quickj (Dec 24, 2009)

A big Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from me as well.

And for those of you(us) enduring the Christmas blizzards here in the midwest, take it easy, drive safe, be careful out there, don't over exert with the shovel etc.

Jim in Minnesota


----------



## 1hand (Dec 24, 2009)

Jim,
Yeah suppose to be heading to Minnesota Fri. morning, but sounds more like Sat. instead.


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas, everyone.









Dean


----------



## shred (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## ChooChooMike (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas all and to all a good night !!

Best holiday wishes to all !!

Mike

From balmy southern California and now in Chicago (family) for a cold rainy week !!


----------



## ariz (Dec 25, 2009)

*Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all*

from Italy


----------



## Xlmyford (Dec 25, 2009)

*Fröhliche Weihnachten aus Deutschland

Merry Christmas from Germany*
Ralph


----------



## joe d (Dec 25, 2009)

Joyeuse Noel et bonne annee du Montreal, Canada

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, from snowy but nice Montreal!

Joe


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## putputman (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you all.​
I hope santa brought something special for the shop to each of you!!


----------



## Dale (Dec 25, 2009)

This is the most amazing thing i've been involved in Christmas is truly a global affair! Merry Christmas from my little spot in Michigan. Dale


----------

